# Using Electrical Appliances from the UK



## robc

Hi all, I/we have been avid readers of this forum for some while now. 
We are having a house built in the Silver Coast area, scheduled to start building in October '08, due to be finished circa August '09. 
I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts regarding the use of Electrical Appliances sourced in the UK but being used in Portugal. 
I am aware that the Voltage is the same and therefore so must the current be, I am more interested with regard to fuses in the plugs. In the UK they are fitted,
I have not seen them on plugs in Portugal, also, is it possible to purchase plugs in Portugal to act as replacements. 
There appears to be a substantial price difference between white goods in the UK and Portugal so I am considering bringing as many of my own appliances in as possible. Thanks


----------



## Bevdeforges

Hi, and welcome to the forum.

Honestly, the only place in my travels I've encountered fused plugs is in the UK. Most other European countries seem to make do with unfused plugs and a fuse box or circuit break panel for the home. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## robc

Thanks Bev
So it is OK to use UK appliances, so can Portuguese mains electric plugs be bought separately?..............would appreciate it if anyone knows the answer to this.


----------



## Steve_Cook

I confirm the only place in Europe to use fused plugs is the UK, and we have for about 50years!
Yes you can buy Portuguese plugs from any good hardware shop in Portugal, they are of the Shuko type. Be aware that there are different types, some earhed and some not. Double insulated electrical stuff from the UK is definitely OK, but do not rely on mains switches on UK standard goods, as the shuko plug is reversible in the socket and the switch may end up 50/50 in the neutral line.


----------



## PETERFC

*Reply*

Hi 

One thing to consider is when you bring electrical goods from the UK it's a long way to take home if things go wrong. I recently read a post somewhere else not sure where. Almost all electrical goods in Portugal have a two or three year Guarantee. 

Peter the banned 666 man


----------



## nelinha

Hi Robc,
I'm sure you can use your UK appliances in Pt as long as you change the plugs. I will be coming from South Africa in a month's time and will be bringing all my stuff with me, once I get to Pt I will be going to Jumbo and buy plugs and will seat for an hour or two and change them. What worries me is that all our plugs are three pronged and in Pt they are two pronged. Hope I wll not connect the wrong wires though. My Mom tells me that electricity is quite expensive in Pt so maybe quite a few of the appliances might end up in the garbage bin and will have to buy gaz appliances instead. Good luck with your move, I'm getting quite stressed now. Nelinha


----------



## jack&marie

*Using Electrical Appliances From The UK*



robc said:


> Hi why not consider purchasing continental plug adapters before you leave the UK. That way you will retain the fused protection of the original plug..As for the problem of polarity reversal purchase a cheap Neon tester before you go, also a couple of perminent marker pens..Red and Black and mark the socket and the output of the adapter, that will solve all your problems. Hope that this helps..Wishing you all the best,Jack


----------



## tracyann

adapters are readily available in the supermarkets in Portugal for approx 2 euro.


----------



## southsussex

We plug a standard 4 plug UK extension gang into an adapter and Bingo! Four UK appliances are ready to go without changing loads of adapters or plugs!


----------



## John999

*appliances*

Electrical appliances from the UK, will work in Portugal. In my experience, you should not use continental plug adapters, appliances consuming high amperage like electrical ovens, microwave etch, after a while they will start melting the plug and the wall socket. I advise you to change the plugs or to use British extensions with a continental plug in the end. If you are bringing new stuff, check the guarantee documents as the majority of the makes, will have assistance in Portugal 
John 999


----------



## bart n caz

southsussex said:


> We plug a standard 4 plug UK extension gang into an adapter and Bingo! Four UK appliances are ready to go without changing loads of adapters or plugs!


We do this too, but also have a surge protector on the extension, never had any problems 

:ranger:


----------

